# Release form for someone to ride my horse



## emwiss86

I am going to have someone a little more experienced ride my horse untill i am ready to canter him. My boyfriend knows someone who grew up around horses and we are going to have him do it. he came once and it went really well! But my parents want me to have him sign a paper so we are not liable if something were to happen. Do these release forms vary state to state. is there a "master copy" so to say? I found some but they were all for people riding their own horse on another persons property. can anyone tell me where i can find one of these release forms or tell me a link where i could print one out? Thanks for the help :lol:


----------



## PaintedFury

My suggestion would be to research the equine activities liability laws for your state. I know in Arkansas that equine activities are considered dangerous by nature and you are not liable for someone getting injured on your horse, but your state may be different.


----------



## emwiss86

where could i find this out for PA


----------



## PaintHorseMares

emwiss86 said:


> where could i find this out for PA


Here is the equine activity liability law for PA Pennsylvania Equine Activity Liability Laws

Note that, like all other states that I've seen, you must post the law in plain view.
Also, remember that these laws do not totally protect you (your parents), for example you are not protected from negligence law suits.
Is the person that is going to ride your horse a minor (under 18) ?


----------



## emwiss86

PaintHorseMares said:


> Here is the equine activity liability law for PA Pennsylvania Equine Activity Liability Laws
> 
> Note that, like all other states that I've seen, you must post the law in plain view.
> Also, remember that these laws do not totally protect you (your parents), for example you are not protected from negligence law suits.
> Is the person that is going to ride your horse a minor (under 18) ?


no he is 21 years old. and my parents own a family buisness. so i would really like to have him sign something before he starts riding him 3 times a week. so there are no actions i can take to protect my parents and their buisness?


----------



## Indyhorse

Here is a pretty standard liability release waiver you can use as an example. You will need to create your own accordingly to reflect your private use. But you must research first and make sure what you write is in agreement with your states laws. 

http://www.myersstables.com/docs/myers_stables_liability_release.pdf


----------

